# Antec VP450P or Corsair VS450 ?



## Revolution (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi,
Pls help me!
Today my old Corsair 450VX gave up.
PC automatically shutting down.
I did not find the bill so RMA not possible I guess. 
I want to buy a new PSU.
I will upgrade my PC in 2015.
And spec will be almost like below:
AMD FX-6300/8320
Motherboard
2x DDR3 RAM
R9 270/270X
2x SATA 7200RPM HDD
3x120mm LED Fans

Also pls tell me the local(Kolkata) and online price of PSUs.
I have very limited budget of 2.5K. 
Will it be enough ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 14, 2014)

go for the VP450p


----------



## Revolution (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks!

Antec have good after sale service in Kolkata ?
Antec is not popular here I guess.
Can anyone tell me the current price of both ?

- - - Updated - - -

Any other option from other brand ?

- - - Updated - - -

Found that Corsair providing 3 years of warranty where for Antec only 2 years.
Also corsair have sleeve cable but Antec don't have this feature.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 16, 2014)

[MENTION=39710]Revolution[/MENTION]: Sorry ! to barge in on your thread. But i have the same problem. My VX450 died and want to buy a new PSU preferably corsair.I was planning to start my own thread when i saw this post. Can someone suggest a corsair model for me?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 16, 2014)

The new Corsair VS series is not that good.
And everyone saying that.
Now,my budget is limited so either I have to chose Corsair CX430 or Antec VP450P.

If u have power hungry CPU and GPU then 450W may not be enough.
If ur budget consider then u may try Seasonic S12II 520W which got five years of warranty I guess.
Corsair got three years of warranty and Antec only two.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2014)

Then hurry because till 31st dec 2014 you can get extra 2 years warranty(meaning total 4 years) on vp450p by registering it here:
Antec - Support


----------



## Revolution (Dec 16, 2014)

Awesome!
If I get Antec VP450P @2600/- locally in Kolkata then I don't have think again.
Antec hard to find in Kolkata.
Thanks for the link!

BTW,will Antec VP450P fit in my Zebronics Bijli Case.
It has top mounted PSU.
I don't want go hot air from PSU to my system.
I'm asking cos I heard Seasonic Eco PSU does that which is opposite to my old Corsair VX450W...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2014)

All psu suck air through the bottom intake fan & exhaust hot air through ventilation holes at the back panel(switch,plug etc) outside of cabinet.top or bottom mount doesn't matter as standard atx psu size is same.for top mount simply place psu with fan facing downwards which will intake air from inside cabinet & exhaust it out back.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 17, 2014)

Yesterday went to Chandni.
Visited few shops but could not find Seasonic ECO or any Antec PSU.
Only flooded with Corsair PSUs.
Seasonic S12Ii 520W was only available but totally overpriced 5.5K+....


----------

